# I need guy advice...



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2011)

So this is going to sound silly and I will look socially awkward, we all have to come to terms with that. Basically the gist of my problem is I don't know how to read actions and I get confused by "nerd dating" 

Nerd dating is when you hang out with someone without any real commitment, then later turns out your going out. It's seamless and odd. 


Annyway now for the TLR part. 

So this semester I've been hanging out with a male classmate of mine. we've been acquaintances for a few years because we're both Lit majors, but nothing outside class. So this semester it turns out that on wednesdays we have the same classes in the afternoon, and we started hanging out between classes because he is the only other person on campus that smokes a pipe. 
So a bit more time and I start hanging out his house to study, which is mostly just us watching bones and reading. Now I go to his house after classes almost every day, and we have started making lunch plans...

so I suck at reading this kind of thing. It seems to me that things are getting kinda serious and heading for being a bit more than friendly, but it could just be nothing. 
So I'm not sure to let it be, or start to put myself out there.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> because he is the only other person on campus that smokes a pipe.



Well that's a red flag if there ever was one.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 24, 2011)

See if he's not a member of a fraternity you could pledge. I have found numerous platonic friends of both genders merely by joining a fraternity.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 24, 2011)

My husband said "it depends on his personality. If he is the deep thinking kind he may rather like you as a companion to swap ideas and bounce around debates n such. If he is toned down to the point of fitting into the median male populous then he just wants to bone you. The grey area- its huge."


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Well that's a red flag if there ever was one.


At the time I also smoked a pipe, that's why we started hanging out. 



DarrylWolf said:


> See if he's not a member of a fraternity you could pledge. I have found numerous platonic friends of both genders merely by joining a fraternity.


I'm not sure what the point of this is or how it helps me at all. I already know him. We hang out. Why the hell would I need to see if he is in a frat?


----------



## Aidy (Oct 24, 2011)

Well if you think it'll work then you should see how things go. Maybe you'll just end up being really good friends, or maybe like you said, you'll be more than just friends. I'm not great with giving advice to people I don't know really, sorry :c


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Oct 24, 2011)

Another thing: asking the internet usually makes things worse


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Another thing: asking the internet usually makes things worse



Specially furries


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2011)

Are you flirty with each other? 

What level of physical contact do you have when you hang out? Do you like snuggle up next to him to watch Bones or is it like on the complete other side of the couch? 

Is he generally popular with the ladies/has someone you know he likes/outgoing or is he more of a reserved type?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> suck his dick, if he is yours he will come back
> if he doesnt, he never was



Advice from Clayton- SRS BSNS


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Advice from Clayton- SRS BSNS



Advice from Clayton... I'm not touching that with a pole of any length...


----------



## Lula (Oct 24, 2011)

Um damn, Clay. That's usually my IRL approach. :V 
No, but seriously Fay. This sounds like a delicate enough situation, but if you really want to know if there's something there, just ask.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 24, 2011)

Does he have a girlfriend? Has he been in many relationships? Does he have many good friends that are female?

If the answer to all of these is "no" there's a decent chance that he likes you.

Or does that only apply to me? Bleigh.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

Watch Bones with him. Then jump his.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My husband said "it depends on his personality. If he is the deep thinking kind he may rather like you as a companion to swap ideas and bounce around debates n such. If he is toned down to the point of fitting into the median male populous then he just wants to bone you. The grey area- its huge."


Yeah he's more the thoughtful intellectual type. He's smarter than I am which is why I like to hang out with him. 



Jashwa said:


> Are you flirty with each other?
> 
> What level of physical contact do you have when you hang out? Do you like snuggle up next to him to watch Bones or is it like on the complete other side of the couch?
> 
> Is he generally popular with the ladies/has someone you know he likes/outgoing or is he more of a reserved type?


No real snuggling, I'm not really a touchy person till I get really close to a person...

He's pretty outgoing, he knows like everyone on campus.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

I just stopped reading at this part:



Fay V said:


> because he is the only other person on campus that smokes a pipe.



You smoke a pipe? Don't you know about lung cancer and tobacco addiction and stuff like that? ;_; I thought you were smarter than that.


----------



## Neuron (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess you just have to ask yourself if you can see yourself snuggling, kissing, and having a sexual relationship with him.

If the idea makes you giddy and you think you really really really like him, then go for it.

If the idea is kind of "meh" then it's not worth potentially ruining a good friendship because you aren't interested enough.

Also, do seriously consider the possibility of if shit goes down you might not be friends anymore so it's up to you to decide whether you value the friendship or if it's worth a relationship because you feel like you like him that much.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I just stopped reading at this part:
> 
> 
> 
> You smoke a pipe? Don't you know about lung cancer and tobacco addiction and stuff like that? ;_; I thought you were smarter than that.


Pipe smoking is less associated with lung cancer, it's not something you inhale into the lungs. but yes blah blah, it was retarded. 
I have quit since then.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 24, 2011)

*im no help*


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> No real snuggling, I'm not really a touchy person till I get really close to a person...
> 
> He's pretty outgoing, he knows like everyone on campus.


Then we probably can't tell you how he feels about you, since none of us can actually see you two and how you interact and it's nothing obvious. My advice would be to try to act flirty or make subtle type of comments like that and see how he responds. If he responds positively, then maybe get more touchy. If he kind of dismisses it as something ridiculous and funny, then you can always play it off as a joke and you'll have your answer that he doesn't think of you that way. 

None of the things you described make it sound like he wants to be more than friends for sure, but they don't make it sound like he definitely wants to be only friends. Requires further investigation .


----------



## Lula (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> You smoke a pipe? Don't you know about lung cancer and tobacco addiction and stuff like that? ;_; I thought you were smarter than that.



oh, you're one of those. I should blow my second hand in your face. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2011)

Lula said:


> oh, you're one of those. I should blow my second hand in your face. :V


No idea about the scientific accuracy, but you just gave me an excuse to link this:

[yt]2yU5XV_N5qU[/yt]


----------



## Lula (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy to be of service!


----------



## Smelge (Oct 24, 2011)

You need some hotdogs.

Any excuse, even if you have to pull a packet out of your pocket. Make suggestive motions with one while watching tv with him. He'll be putty in your hands.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 24, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So this semester I've been hanging out with a male classmate of mine. we've been acquaintances for a few years because we're both Lit majors, but nothing outside class. So this semester it turns out that on wednesdays we have the same classes in the afternoon, and we started hanging out between classes because he is the only other person on campus that smokes a pipe.
> So a bit more time and I start hanging out his house to study, which is mostly just us watching bones and reading. Now I go to his house after classes almost every day, and we have started making lunch plans...
> 
> so I suck at reading this kind of thing. It seems to me that things are getting kinda serious and heading for being a bit more than friendly, but it could just be nothing.
> So I'm not sure to let it be, or start to put myself out there.



Well, Fay, that really depends what you want to do. If you want to start dating this guy, I would suggest starting to gravitate in that direction. If not, then don't. My personal advice is that you merely maintain what you have going on without prescribing any particular indication of a relationship. Do not appeal to a label, but don't deny them all. Just go with it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> If he is toned down to the point of fitting into the median male populous then he just wants to bone you.


We're men. Unless we're gay we ALL want to bone the women we're around.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Advice from Clayton- SRS BSNS


I am so glad you quoted that before it got deleted. I think that's a quote from a movie, though.



Fay V said:


> Pipe smoking is less associated with lung cancer, it's not something you inhale into the lungs. but yes blah blah, it was retarded.
> I have quit since then.


If you don't inhale it...then what do you do with it??



Lula said:


> oh, you're one of those. I should blow my second hand in your face. :V


And I should punch you in yours. :V
But seriously, what do you mean by "You're one of those"?


----------



## Lula (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> If you don't inhale it...then what do you do with it??


Pipe smoking is for the flavor, and then the nicotine. 

EDIT: And by oh you're one those, I meant those people who harp on people who smoke, who I might add are already aware of the risks.
Most people who smoke want to quit, and good for them if they do, but here's my secret: I don't. I mean, you only live once, so why not?


----------



## BRN (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm a highly sexualised guy, and I've made mistakes before. What you have to decide for yourself is if you enjoy the friendship, more than the prospect of a relationship.

Friendships can get closer, and closer; as a result, they can lead to a sexual partnership. Perhaps 'friends with benefits', perhaps something more committed. Think about that for a second; do either of those proposals sound appealing?

 If they don't, then all you need to do is keep calm and carry on. Your thoughts will compel you to suitable actions. If you're interested; the same! 

It's when you're confused, however, that you really need to stop and think. Is it the idea of closeness you like/reject, or is it closeness with this individual? When you're confused, you can't trust in yourself as much as when you know what you want. And yes, mistakes can be made.

Even so, I've learnt more from mistakes than I ever had anywhere else.


----------



## Takun (Oct 24, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> No idea about the scientific accuracy, but you just gave me an excuse to link this:
> 
> [yt]2yU5XV_N5qU[/yt]



You should link the like 5 different times people say that in the show.


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 24, 2011)

It's risky, but being direct about it is always an option. If it comes up naturally in conversation, then great, it'll make things easier for you. But if not, you'll just have to go for it.

Good luck, in whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had "relationships" like that and they dont work out
maybe it was because I was involved with a passive-aggressive whinybaby but who knows


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm bad at this kind of advice but things seem to be looking good.


----------



## Azure (Oct 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I've had "relationships" like that and they dont work out
> maybe it was because I was involved with a passive-aggressive whinybaby but who knows


We often seek those akin to ourselves.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> We often seek those akin to ourselves.


Maybe that's why all the guys I like are drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Oct 24, 2011)

Lacus said:


> I guess you just have to ask yourself if you can see yourself snuggling, kissing, and having a sexual relationship with him.
> 
> If the idea makes you giddy and you think you really really really like him, then go for it.
> 
> ...




I second this theory.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 24, 2011)

Let it go slowly and watch what it develops into. I'm sure something enjoyable could develop.


----------



## Conker (Oct 24, 2011)

Our widdle Fay is growing up and liking boys :3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 24, 2011)

boys that aren't on FAF*


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 24, 2011)

Lula said:


> EDIT: And by oh you're one those, I meant those people who harp on people who smoke, who I might add are already aware of the risks.
> Most people who smoke want to quit, and good for them if they do, but here's my secret: I don't. I mean, you only live once, so why not?


So it's better not to show at least some concern for someone you appreciate and like? Especially when I've seen my aunt, a chronic smoker, die a slow death of cancer? True, an occasional pipe is not as bad as a pack a day.

Still, I don't usually harp on people who smoke, and I have friends who do. But you act as if it's a bad thing to care.

And since you don't care if you die an early death, suicide brings it about a lot quicker. You might want to try that. I mean, you don't seem to care about your life. If you only live once, and there's nothing after you die, why expedite your journey into nothingness? Do you want to cease to exist that badly? Why not live as long of a life as possible because there's no redos, no reincarnation, no going back.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> So it's better not to show at least some concern for someone you appreciate and like? Especially when I've seen my aunt, a chronic smoker, die a slow death of cancer? True, an occasional pipe is not as bad as a pack a day.
> 
> Still, I don't usually harp on people who smoke, and I have friends who do. But you act as if it's a bad thing to care.
> 
> And since you don't care if you die an early death, suicide brings it about a lot quicker. You might want to try that. I mean, you don't seem to care about your life. If you only live once, and there's nothing after you die, why expedite your journey into nothingness? Do you want to cease to exist that badly? Why not live as long of a life as possible because there's no redos, no reincarnation, no going back.



I can appreciate the concern, on the other end it does get annoying to hear "what are you stupid?" so that's usually why smokers get pissy. none the less could we not make this about smoking? I don't smoke anymore and the guy has switched to e-cigs for the most part.


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Oct 25, 2011)

If you like him, ask him out. If you don't , if he try's to get with you tell him "we are just friends.."


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 25, 2011)

The longer you leave this in the background the more you risk it becoming something that will consume you. Personally, I think this is something you need to put to rest for better or worse. The fact that you would risk advice from the likes of Clayton attests to how seriously you think of this. ;D

The guy you`re describing sounds like most guys I know. It shouldn`t be too big a deal. If he`s as open and friendly as you say, perhaps you could get *someone you trust* to perform some espionage on your behalf? 

Emphasis on the trust, otherwise I`d keep this between the two of you. Your alternative is to show more interest and make it blatantly obvious that you`re into him.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 25, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> And since you don't care if you die an early death, suicide brings it about a lot quicker. You might want to try that. I mean, you don't seem to care about your life. If you only live once, and there's nothing after you die, why expedite your journey into nothingness? Do you want to cease to exist that badly? Why not live as long of a life as possible because there's no redos, no reincarnation, no going back.


Shut up. People like you are the reason kids who are like 12 years old are killing themselves.



CrazyLee said:


> I am so glad you quoted that before it got deleted. I think that's a quote from a movie, though.


 
No, that was my own genius


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Oct 25, 2011)

I would talk to him? Unless he is really oblivious he's probably thinking something similar.


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Oct 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So this semester I've been hanging out with a male classmate of mine. we've been acquaintances for a few years because we're both Lit majors, but nothing outside class. So this semester it turns out that on wednesdays we have the same classes in the afternoon, and we started hanging out between classes because he is the only other person on campus that smokes a pipe.
> So a bit more time and I start hanging out his house to study, which is mostly just us watching bones and reading. Now I go to his house after classes almost every day, and we have started making lunch plans...
> 
> so I suck at reading this kind of thing. It seems to me that things are getting kinda serious and heading for being a bit more than friendly, but it could just be nothing.
> So I'm not sure to let it be, or start to put myself out there.


hi

You're hanging out with him a lot and making plans for lunch. I'm not 100% sure that means he's necessarily into you (some people just go eat out with their friends like that, even one on one) but usually a friendship that develops this fast is the sign of some attraction/interest.

Imo it's likely he is interested at some romantic level. If you do want to date him, the best advice I can offer is to not overthink it and let things take their course. You're already hanging out a lot which is great, but if you're both coming up with new ideas to reinforce your relationship (such as the lunch plans) without directly making it a "relationship" relationship, it might be cool to look into that for a while to make sure you don't rush into things. That's how I got with my current partner, and we were in this state for a while (maybe a month or two) before we officially started dating.

If you say he's a pretty outgoing guy, he might eventually make a move; but don't expect him to! If you take things for granted, you might just let the opportunity slip. When you think the time is right to ask what's up (and when he's dropped enough cues), go for it. He might be waiting for you to lead him on too and you say that you're not very affectionate physically outside of people you're really close to, so if he's expecting more cues on his side and doesn't get them, he might eventually simply get the idea you're not interested in him.

Best of luck to the both of you!




Clayton said:


> I've had "relationships" like that and they dont work out
> maybe it was because I was involved with a passive-aggressive whinybaby but who knows


"Relationships" like what? Fay didn't exactly give us a lot of details about what's going on, except that she's been hanging out with a guy a fair bit. You should explain what makes you wary of this.



Ishtar5 said:


> The longer you leave this in the background the more you risk it becoming something that will consume you. Personally, I think this is something you need to put to rest for better or worse. The fact that you would risk advice from the likes of Clayton attests to how seriously you think of this. ;D
> 
> The guy you`re describing sounds like most guys I know. It shouldn`t be too big a deal. If he`s as open and friendly as you say, perhaps you could get *someone you trust* to perform some espionage on your behalf?
> 
> Emphasis on the trust, otherwise I`d keep this between the two of you. Your alternative is to show more interest and make it blatantly obvious that you`re into him.


Espionage? What? That's plainly bad advice. I'm not really sure what you're trying to explain here. ("Put to rest"?)


Edit: If you're really unsure about this or have any questions that your friends can't answer, try heading to reddit and asking r/relationship_advice. People there are generally knowledgeable and their opinions are a bit more mature and rarely misdirected. (Unless you're asking for advice for an existing relationship, in which case they'll generally tell you to break up :V)


----------



## Fay V (Oct 26, 2011)

That was neither offensive nor angry. I think I'm a little disapointed in you. 

Thanks for the advice guys :3 I think right now I've decided to follow him around to his hobby stuff (asking first) so I joined in on his pool league night and got into the rotation for Pinochle. So, we'll see how this all goes.


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Oct 26, 2011)

Fay V said:


> That was neither offensive nor angry. I think I'm a little disapointed in you.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys :3 I think right now I've decided to follow him around to his hobby stuff (asking first) so I joined in on his pool league night and got into the rotation for Pinochle. So, we'll see how this all goes.


That's never bad. Just make sure if you realize you're not into some of his things that you don't force yourself to fake interest in his hobbies, because people can tell (plus that's not fun). It's cool to like different things, and if you ended up sharing absolutely everything with your SO you would go crazy because you'd never have anything new or interesting to do/talk about.

And make sure if you want to date, to not make it entirely about hanging out with his buddies and save some time alone for the two of you :3


I'm sorry to disappoint. I'm told I do that a lot


----------



## Elessara (Oct 26, 2011)

Simple advice: You only live once.

If you want it, go for it. Don't pussy foot around it.
If he recipricates, awesome! If he doesn't, it'll be a little akward for awhile. Big deal it's over quicker than you realize.

If you don't want it, do nothing.
If he starts to take things to another level be real with him and tell him straight up you think he's a good friend and nothing more. It'll be a little akward for awhile, but again, big deal.
If he doesn't, then you're set up with a great friend.

Just remember that the majority of regrets are made by doing nothing; not by taking chances.


----------



## Carnie (Oct 26, 2011)

Just try not to get too attached. He's just a friend for now.

I would say try and get some time alone with him. Make a few subtle moves over time. 


Maybe seduce him with your Fay V charm ;D


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 26, 2011)

ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON said:


> "Relationships" like what? Fay didn't exactly give us a lot of details about what's going on, except that she's been hanging out with a guy a fair bit. You should explain what makes you wary of this.


was talking abuot myself


----------



## Sar (Oct 26, 2011)

You shouldn't really ask us. If you really like him then go ahead and ask him out (or even wait for him to ask you if you are shy). Otherwise, don't.

Either way, I can see you both as really good friends.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like he might be gay >>
If he was straight he probably would've made a move by now. That or he's just awkward...


----------



## Fay V (Oct 26, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Sounds like he might be gay >>
> If he was straight he probably would've made a move by now. That or he's just awkward...


He's not gay


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't see how "Not making a move" means someone is awkward automatically. That just makes no sense. 


Also, Fay, show him your boobs that's what you should do. I'm sorry I didn't say so earlier.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 27, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> Sounds like he might be gay >>
> If he was straight he probably would've made a move by now. That or he's just awkward...



Or very calculating and is looking for the best moment to make a move 

Fay: From your description, you look like just really good friends to me (but what do I know). Has he done anything that could justify your suspicion? Something that could be, aheem, interpreted as an approaching maneuver these days?


----------



## Spatel (Oct 27, 2011)

He's not gay. This is very typical straight nerd behavior. Ask him out. The more blunt the better, because he's a nerd and probably won't pick up on any subtleties, and is probably too nervous to ask you anyway.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 30, 2011)

Why does everyone think he's gay?

But yeah, I am horrible with these sorts of things, but if you like him, try getting closer with him and such. Sounds like you're on that track with asking to go hang around him and getting involved with his hobbies and such. Either way good luck and I hope this goes well for you.


----------



## ~secret~ (Oct 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Also, Fay, show him your boobs that's what you should do. I'm sorry I didn't say so earlier.



Or that. That could work.

It's amazing that it took over 50 replies to get one saying 'get your tits out'.


----------



## SmeggyWulff (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been in your situation before. He wound up being the man that I married.

That said, every situation is different. As others have already stated, with the limited information you've given us it really is hard to tell. Especially since you've said you aren't a touchy feely type person. Touch and the way people act when they touch is very indicative of how they feel. My advice? 

If he is awkward, asking him outright may make him defensive. I went through this with my husband. He wound up thinking that I was asking what his intentions were so that I could shut him down. "No... no... why would I mess up our friendship?" If he is a confident man, then asking him is a viable option. If not, I wouldn't ask.

Find a reason to touch him. I don't mean randomly glomp him or frisk him when he isn't expecting it. If you do anything wildly out of character it may freak him out. An example would be handing him something and letting the touch linger for a while, then seeing how he reacts. What finally broke my husband down was me asking him if he was ticklish, then tickling him when he wouldn't answer. It worked for me because I'm a naturally playful person. Again, if that's out of character for you, don't do it. Just saying that it worked for me. I cannot stress enough how important touch is.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So this is going to sound silly and I will look socially awkward, we all have to come to terms with that. Basically the gist of my problem is I don't know how to read actions and I get confused by "nerd dating"
> 
> Nerd dating is when you hang out with someone without any real commitment, then later turns out your going out. It's seamless and odd.



I don't see a problem with this.

Actually, that's what happened with my current boyfriend and we've been dating over 2 years ^^



Fay V said:


> So this semester I've been hanging out with a male classmate of mine. we've been acquaintances for a few years because we're both Lit majors, but nothing outside class. So this semester it turns out that on wednesdays we have the same classes in the afternoon, and we started hanging out between classes because he is the only other person on campus that smokes a pipe.
> So a bit more time and I start hanging out his house to study, which is mostly just us watching bones and reading. Now I go to his house after classes almost every day, and we have started making lunch plans...
> 
> so I suck at reading this kind of thing. It seems to me that things are getting kinda serious and heading for being a bit more than friendly, but it could just be nothing.
> So I'm not sure to let it be, or start to put myself out there.



Only one way to find out...

That said, what's the rush?  If something will happen it'll happen.

I think the guy is usually expected to put on the moves but I'm also like...  30, and I'm clueless to what goes on anymore these days


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2011)

so did you show him your boobs yet?


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> so did you show him your boobs yet?


...

*slap*


----------



## Aetius (Oct 31, 2011)

FaF, the land of the perverts :V


----------



## Takun (Oct 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> so did you show him your boobs yet?



It's Halloween so she's showing him her foxtits.


----------



## Heimdal (Oct 31, 2011)

Threaten to kill yourself. If he loves you, he will talk you out of it. If he doesn't, you weren't actually going to go through with it anyways. Then leave a pumpkin on his doorstep with a knife sticking in it and a note that says "you". You get your frustration across, and in the end, no harm done.

I've read about furries doing variations of this, so there you go. Otherwise, I'd say just to talk to him. But that's boring, and you can't blog/whine about all the drama afterwards.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2011)

FAY, it's halloween, you've probably had a fun day with that same dude, too. c:

Progress update ploxie


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2011)

Azure said:


> ...
> 
> *slap*


:3c


----------



## Smelge (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes.

The internet requires the juicy details.

Like where you buried all the bits.


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> :3c


I knew you liked that sort of thing :v


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2011)

BUT WHO TOLD YOU????


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2011)

I just follow my nose :3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2011)

Azure can smell masochism.


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 31, 2011)

Please, appreciated Fay, would you mind to share some details? I don't think we're the only ones who are curious.


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Azure can smell masochism.


I am masochism.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 31, 2011)

Azure can smell himself.


----------



## Azure (Oct 31, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Azure can smell himself.


Oh god anything but that.


----------



## Spatel (Oct 31, 2011)

Let's all not judge Fay, alright? 

If the rest of you were female, you'd be showing those foxtits to that hot boy that has a crush on you on halloween too. I know I sure as hell would.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2011)

Gibby said:


> FAY, it's halloween, you've probably had a fun day with that same dude, too. c:
> 
> Progress update ploxie



we didn't actually see each other today. He was tied up in the darkroom and I was writing a paper. We hung out last friday after he got back from a date, so there you go


----------



## Ariosto (Oct 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> we didn't actually see each other today. He was tied up in the darkroom and I was writing a paper. We hung out last friday after he got back from a date, so there you go



*Pleasant laugh* That's golden rom-com material, one of those things you tell to friends when you have your "10 years later" meeting.


----------



## footfoe (Nov 1, 2011)

Tell him your madly inlove with him.  That always seemed to work for me XD.... oh wait no it didn't.  I say go for it.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 1, 2011)

Heimdal said:


> Threaten to kill yourself. If he loves you, he will talk you out of it. If he doesn't, you weren't actually going to go through with it anyways. Then leave a pumpkin on his doorstep with a knife sticking in it and a note that says "you". You get your frustration across, and in the end, no harm done.
> 
> I've read about furries doing variations of this, so there you go. Otherwise, I'd say just to talk to him. But that's boring, and you can't blog/whine about all the drama afterwards.


That doesn't work if they're pro-suicide.


Spatel said:


> Let's all not judge Fay, alright?
> 
> If the rest of you were female, you'd be showing those foxtits to that hot boy that has a crush on you on halloween too. I know I sure as hell would.


I certainly would.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> we didn't actually see each other today. He was tied up in the darkroom and I was writing a paper. We hung out last friday after he got back from a date, so there you go



Awwww~ 



Fay V said:


> after he got back from a *date*



hnnng- D:


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> *Pleasant laugh* That's golden rom-com material, one of those things you tell to friends when you have your "10 years later" meeting.


Yeah, or just one of those nonevents. It all depends on if we do end up together. Oh well. 



Gibby said:


> Awwww~
> 
> 
> 
> hnnng- D:


Haha yeah it was one of those moments like "oh...well there's the answer then" oh well, I wish him well. I honestly do like hanging out with him, and it's not awkweird if he's dating someone else. I was never like head over heels infatuated.


----------



## Recel (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Haha yeah it was one of those moments like "oh...well there's the answer then" oh well, I wish him well. I honestly do like hanging out with him, and it's not awkweird if he's dating someone else. I was never like head over heels infatuated.



Well, you have your anwser, you still have a good friend to hang around with and you didnt get into any akward conversation to find it out! Its a win-win.
And you still have all the time in the world to find that special person you will love.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Recel said:


> Well, you have your anwser, you still have a good friend to hang around with and you didnt get into any akward conversation to find it out! Its a win-win.
> And you still have all the time in the world to find that special person you will love.



Still holding out for David Tennant...

Tis a pity though, this friend wears a kilt.


----------



## Recel (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Still holding out for David Tennant...
> 
> Tis a pity though, this friend wears a kilt.



But does he wears it like a true scotsman? With nothing under? :V


----------



## ~secret~ (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Still holding out for David Tennant...



David Tennant belongs to us all, like the rainbow or a glorious sunrise.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Recel said:


> But does he wears it like a true scotsman? With nothing under? :V


Sometimes :3c We tease him about it cause there's certain ways you have to sit and stand when wearing a skirt, and it's funny to see a guy do it. 



~secret~ said:


> David Tennant belongs to us all, like the rainbow or a glorious sunrise.


 but I wants him...and if he turns out to be gay them I'm going to give up on this gender.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

David Tennant is ubernicelooking. But why does he remind me of funny-looking owls? I can never understand why this is.



Fay V said:


> I'm going to give up on this gender.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> but I wants him...and if he turns out to be gay them I'm going to give up on this gender.



i thought you liked girls anyways, also yes come join all the gay people.

also also maybe now people will want to hear about the guy i'm seeing on and off :v


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

Qoph said:


> i thought you liked girls anyways, also yes come join all the gay people.



I'm so looking forward to the time Fay makes a thread for girl advice. :V


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Qoph said:


> i thought you liked girls anyways, also yes come join all the gay people.
> 
> also also maybe now people will want to hear about the guy i'm seeing on and off :v


Nah I'm pretty straight, I'm just cool with joking around. 

Now tell me aaaaall about this guy of yours



Gibby said:


> I'm so looking forward to the time Fay makes a thread for girl advice. :V


So guys, there's this girl on a forum that's awesome and quotes poetry at me. Wat do?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So guys, there's this girl on a forum that's awesome and quotes poetry at me. Wat do?



Tell her she has good taste regardless of whatever she throws at you. Moderately, though, just so it doesn't seem you're teasing her or actually responding to her advances.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So guys, there's this girl on a forum that's awesome and quotes poetry at me. Wat do?



Show her your man bits. 
(Man, this whole thing with Fay is moving really fast!) 

Of course, I kid tastelessly. It does suck to hear that the guy you liked is taken, it's a pain in the arse when that happens. But at least you got a good friend out of it! :>


----------



## Qoph (Nov 1, 2011)

i dont think people want to hear about me, fay's the one people love and i'm the big mean mainsite guy


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Show her your man bits.
> (Man, this whole thing with Fay is moving really fast!)
> 
> Of course, I kid tastelessly. It does suck to hear that the guy you liked is taken, it's a pain in the arse when that happens. But at least you got a good friend out of it! :>


Yeah I'm happy with how it turned out. Having a beau would be nice, and I always get giddy thinking someone might actually like me, but I've had the worst damn luck with guys lately that I'm just happy to have a new friend :3



Qoph said:


> i dont think people want to hear about me, fay's the one people love and i'm the big mean mainsite guy


Come now, let them get to know you. :3 Is he cute?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

Out of interest, was it you that tied him up in the darkroom?

Enquiring minds and all that. We're internet people, so we have to go through that whole romance/love thing vicariously through more successful people.


----------



## Qoph (Nov 1, 2011)

fay youre cute but i like guys more so yeah

and as for the guy i'm seeing, we haven't been able to get together for a while because he isn't on campus, but yeah he's cute :3


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 1, 2011)

Fay V said:


> So guys, there's this girl on a forum that's awesome and quotes poetry at me. Wat do?


WORMIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Out of interest, was it you that tied him up in the darkroom?
> 
> Enquiring minds and all that. We're internet people, so we have to go through that whole romance/love thing vicariously through more successful people.


I was unaware of this, he did call me after to inform me that I was missing out on awesome Bones episodes. (we started to hang out when I introduced him to the show bones)



Qoph said:


> fay youre cute but i like guys more so yeah
> 
> and as for the guy i'm seeing, we haven't been able to get together for a while because he isn't on campus, but yeah he's cute :3


 Well yay for cute guys. Best of luck.


Jashwa said:


> WORMIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


this is by far my favorite advice.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 1, 2011)

Also, you waited too long to show him your boobs :C


----------



## Smelge (Nov 1, 2011)

Why are you obsessed with Fays boobs? I can only assume you're working off of personal experience or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 1, 2011)

Because they're boobs


----------



## Takun (Nov 1, 2011)

Azure said:


> I just follow my nose :3


 


Jashwa said:


> Azure can smell masochism.



Oh god it's like an awful version of fruit loops, but with less milk and more regret.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Why are you obsessed with Fays boobs? I can only assume you're working off of personal experience or something.


Joke's on him. I'm president of the itty bitty titty commitee


----------



## Neuron (Nov 1, 2011)

You know since Fay got guy advice I'm wondering myself.

There's this guy I've known since high school but back then I just had a secret crush and ended up being that cute little sisterly type, ugh. I thought he didn't really like me back the same way.

Then we started talking after awhile of not talking due to a shitty ex and he's been extremely flirty with me. 

want to fuck him but not sure if should.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

Lacus said:


> want to fuck him but not sure if should.



I'm no expert in relationships, but shouldn't you admit your crush back and date a bit before?

Taking things literally aside, isn't that going a bit too fast?


----------



## Fay V (Nov 1, 2011)

Buy him dinner first...or let him buy you dinner. I dunno how this works.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 1, 2011)

He wants to fuck. Figured this out in five minutes. Impressive, because I'm usually oblivious to attraction. 

Anyway going to try and hang out with him this weekend to get things stirred up. Let's see if I can't turn it into a date or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 1, 2011)

grab his dick


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> grab his dick



Why? Wouldn't showing her chest be just as effective and more subtle?


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 1, 2011)

who's going for subtle?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> who's going for subtle?



Just so you see he doesn't want just a good screw and actually sorta-kinda loves the girl?


----------



## Carnie (Nov 1, 2011)

Lacus said:


> You know since Fay got guy advice I'm wondering myself.
> 
> There's this guy I've known since high school but back then I just had a secret crush and ended up being that cute little sisterly type, ugh. I thought he didn't really like me back the same way.
> 
> ...



If you're up for just fucking I'd say go for it. Slow is good for a relationship though.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 1, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Just so you see he doesn't want just a good screw and actually sorta-kinda loves the girl?


She said she wants to fuck him, though, not talking about loving.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 1, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> She said she wants to fuck him, though, not talking about loving.



So... friends with benefits grab genitalia and couples strip slowly?

Just so it's clear, I was just following along.


----------

